# Rapture...



## Danny (Oct 18, 2011)

So... you guys ready for the rapture this Friday? 
Harold Camping ... Ready to Miss the Latest Deadline?


----------



## saintandsinner77 (Oct 18, 2011)

That any professing Christian would listen to and believe Harold Camping shows serious biblical illteracy at best and being unconverted at the worst...I wonder how many of Camping's disciples will end up becoming disillusioned and turning into atheists as a result of following this false teacher...


----------



## Tim (Oct 18, 2011)

Well, I almost forgot! Thanks for the reminder. It is indeed coming up to the "May 21 + 5 months"! May the Lord grant repentance to Mr. Camping. Wouldn't that be great? I would rejoice in that, not revel.


----------



## rookie (Oct 18, 2011)

I was wondering when the date was. Praying that not as many will be deceived....


----------



## baron (Oct 18, 2011)

Danny said:


> So... you guys ready for the rapture this Friday



I thought Friday was the end of the world. At least that what I heard Camping say. The rapture is not happening.


----------



## Rich Koster (Oct 18, 2011)

Is this the 4th or 5th confirmation that he is a false prophet?


----------



## DMcFadden (Oct 18, 2011)

Camping said it . . . somebody believes it . . . that settles it for . . . ???


----------



## Weston Stoler (Oct 18, 2011)

Was talking to a man that left his job, sold his house and everything in it, and gave money to campings cause because he thought may 21st he would be raptured. This stuff is a joke.


----------



## Tim (Oct 18, 2011)

Weston Stoler said:


> Was talking to a man that left his job, sold his house and everything in it, and gave money to campings cause because he thought may 21st he would be raptured. This stuff is a joke.



What does he say now? Does he retain hope that Camping may be right in some small way, or does he feel the crushing weight of how misguided he actually was? Were you able to help this man in some way?


----------



## yoyoceramic (Oct 18, 2011)

YEAAHHHH!! 

Let's have a movie marathon night!

A thief in the night (1972)
[video=youtube_share;Ly4CPRE_Ke0]http://youtu.be/Ly4CPRE_Ke0[/video]

A Distant Thunder (1978)
[video=youtube_share;usT5RWlakHw]http://youtu.be/usT5RWlakHw[/video]

Image of the Beast (1980)
[video=youtube_share;pJUhjwGgSzQ]http://youtu.be/pJUhjwGgSzQ[/video]


----------



## rookie (Oct 21, 2011)

*Harold Camping....*

Isn't today suppose to be the rapture according to his math?


----------



## toddpedlar (Oct 21, 2011)

rookie said:


> Isn't today suppose to be the rapture according to his math?




Yeah - how come you're still here?


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Oct 21, 2011)

Those of you at ground zero, are there really little piles of clothes left? I mean, folks are raptured....NEKKID????


----------

